

Rackpace Cloud Files puts an end to request charges - notmyname
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2011/02/04/cloud-files-puts-an-end-to-request-charges/

======
Jinyoung
Hmm, am I missing something. Aren't folks that have crazy amount of traffic
going to underpay? And if rackspace is making money at the end, doesn't it
mean that by definition that those users without a crazy amount of traffic is
overpaying.

Uhh, reminds me of another topic on HN recently with Mozy no longer offering
unlimited backup? Again, no free lunch.

